# SS 09.10.21 - Turina - Sinfonia sevillana



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Joaquin Turina (1882 - 1949)*

*Sinfonia sevillana, op. 23*

I. Panorama
II. Por el rio Guadalquivir
III. Fiesta en San Juan de Aznalfarache

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Spain's Joaquin Turina is up this week with his Sinfonia sevillana. It was first performed in Madrid in 1920. A student of D'Indy's Paris Schola Cantorum, you can hear the French influence, albeit via Turina's Spanish nationalism. There are many recordings of this very colorful work including by the BBC under Juanjo Mena. I will also listen to the Naxos recording with the Castile and Leon Symphony Orchestra with Max Bragado Darman


----------



## Doublestring (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm listening to the Castile and Leon Symphony Orchestra. This is interesting to me, because I've played Turina's _Fandanguillo_ on guitar, but I've never listened to his symphonic music. He's one of the main representatives of the Spanish Romantic School. You can hear the flamenco rhythms, the castanets, the Phrygian modes, and the gracious melodies with arabesks.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall be going with the Naxos version
This will be another new work for me


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Juanjo Mena conducting the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra in a Chandos collection of Turina's orchestral and vocal works.

I like the Sinfonía sevillana. Very imaginative music. Very much similar in concept to Debussy's Ibéria.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Streaming this one


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I have that Naxos CD. The only problem is finding it (my years long project to play, catalogue and shelf my CD's in alphabetical order per composer is currently at "S").


----------

